# Least favourite town fruit?



## B e t h a n y (Sep 15, 2014)

*


Spoiler: I have a secret..



I don't acutually hate pears... Peaches are the worst :3


*


----------



## Stitched (Sep 15, 2014)

Why y'all hating on peaches
I'd rather have golden butt fruit than pears


----------



## MayorAriella (Sep 15, 2014)

I hate apples and oranges so much. Peaches are my favorite though, unfortunately my town has pears


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

I would go with oranges. Although the apples are my favorite fruit, cherries would make a better town fruit. Oranges I would not say the same. They're too weird to be a town fruit. I also don't like pears.


----------



## Lilac-Town (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't like pears at all.  Their green coloring means that they don't really stand out at all against the green trees.  I also hate how perfect pears and peaches are gold colored.  
The only town fruits I really like are apples and cherries to be honest.


----------



## nammie (Sep 15, 2014)

Pears... it's not that I hate them they're just so... boring... esp since during most of the year the leaves are green, and you can barely see the pears...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

Lilac-Town said:


> I don't like pears at all.  Their green coloring means that they don't really stand out at all against the green trees.  I also hate how perfect pears and peaches are gold colored.
> The only town fruits I really like are apples and cherries to be honest.



I agree with that. I personally prefer apples to be a foreign fruit, but as a town fruit, at least it's the main one as we can get perfect apple trees out of towns with apples as town fruits. But the cherries are better.

EDIT: I'm so glad that nobody voted cherry yet. That's my town fruit as well.


----------



## pelagius_septim (Sep 15, 2014)

For me its apples, I just think they are too generic. Plus the apples look weird in my opinion


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 15, 2014)

Come on....

Apples are one good looking perfect fruit


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

Vannilllabeth said:


> Come on....
> 
> Apples are one good looking perfect fruit



I agree. They are the best looking perfect fruit.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 15, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I agree. They are the best looking perfect fruit.



I wish I had them now... I have pears.. But hey at least it isn't peaches lol


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

Probably pears? I like how regular pears look but not perfect ones.


----------



## smileorange (Sep 15, 2014)

Honestly, I think perfect apples look sort of ugly, same with perfect oranges. Peaches are my least favorite though.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Sep 15, 2014)

If I were to reset, I'd want either cherries or apples as my town fruit. I have peaches now and they're really not that bad! But pears... ugh. Hate them.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't like either the Orange or Pear, they appear too often when I reset a town. The Apples are the best! Their perfect fruit looks really good. I have cherries in my main town though, I don't mind cherries.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

I wonder why everyone likes cherries but hates pears?


----------



## sweet_dreams (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't like pears at all. I had them in my old town and I got so sick of them. I reset though, and now I have oranges! c:
They're pretty cool (I love them in real life!) but the perfect ones look kinda weird, haha.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder why everyone likes cherries but hates pears?



Cherries for the win! They look purdy :3


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 15, 2014)

Cherries.. I have them in my first town and they're so dumb. I don't like oranges very much either.
Pears are ok, but my fave fruits are peaches and apples c:


----------



## Archangel (Sep 15, 2014)

sweet_dreams said:


> I don't like pears at all. I had them in my old town and I got so sick of them. I reset though, and now I have oranges! c:
> They're pretty cool (I love them in real life!) but the perfect ones look kinda weird, haha.


 I also have oranges in my town and I really wish that I had paid attention to the fruit because the perfect oranges look weird as hell haha. I would prefer cherries; just my opinion though.


----------



## tobi! (Sep 15, 2014)

I HATE PEARS. 
THIS CHART SHOWS HAVING PEARS IS AN EPIDEMIC. WE NEEDS TO KILL OUR PEARS.


----------



## lenoreluna (Sep 15, 2014)

Why does everyone hate pears so much? I agree the green ones blend in and aren't very interesting, but the perfect pears are gold and are super pretty, especially in the fall  I actually really like having pears as my native fruit, because I can have perfect pears  and have all the fruit types in town and they are all pretty (except maybe for oranges-the regular ones are a dull, yucky orange color and the perfect ones look like tumors). Peaches also aren't my favorite, perfect or not.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

Uh-oh, someone has voted cherry. I thought they were supposed to be the best town fruit.


----------



## tobi! (Sep 15, 2014)

lenoreluna said:


> Why does everyone hate pears so much? I agree the green ones blend in and aren't very interesting, but the perfect pears are gold and are super pretty, especially in the fall  I actually really like having pears as my native fruit, because I can have perfect pears  and have all the fruit types in town and they are all pretty (except maybe for oranges-the regular ones are a dull, yucky orange color and the perfect ones look like tumors). Peaches also aren't my favorite, perfect or not.



How dare you! My father was killed by a pear.

Besides, pears are super gross.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 15, 2014)

*Perfect Fruit*: Peach > Pears > Cherries > Apples > Oranges
*Regular Fruit*: Pears > Cherries > Peach > Apples > Oranges
Yummy to EWWWW.​


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 15, 2014)

Not sure what's with all the hate towards pears: 
are they the equivalent of sea bass in fruits...?

Apples are my *least* favorite town fruit.
I don't hate them, but I most certainly do not want to have them as native fruit....
They are just...very uncomfortable to look at. *shrugs*

Now *PEARS* are my favourite. Perhaps Perfect Cherries too.

Going to reset my 2nd cycle town, as I'd like one with a better map *AND HAVE PEARS*.


----------



## tobi! (Sep 15, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> Not sure what's with all the hate towards pears:
> are they the equivalent of sea bass in fruits...?
> 
> Apples are my *least* favorite town fruit.
> ...



You monster!


----------



## Marlowe (Sep 15, 2014)

I hate pears. Which is sad because they're my town fruit-- I wasn't very picky when I started my town. Although, come to think of it, maybe that's why I don't like them. I just think they're boring, in their perfect form, or their regular. I much prefer cherries. @.@


----------



## Noctis (Sep 15, 2014)

oranges and pears. the other fruits look really nice in my opinion. sadly oranges are my town fruit ))):


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> Not sure what's with all the hate towards pears:
> are they the equivalent of *sea bass* in fruits...?



Shhh... Don't say their name. You're going to wake them up.

Anyway, I agree that pears don't deserve all the hate. It's so hurtful to say mean things about pears. They have feelings too. I have a section in my town dominated by pear trees adjacent to the section dominated by cherry trees.

Oh, and for your information, if you don't like pears being your town fruit, you're asking them to be the most worthy. So aren't pears the most popular fruit since they have the highest demand of being worth 500 Bells?


----------



## Tessie (Sep 15, 2014)

In terms of ACNL

My favorite fruit is probably Apple, Peach, Cherry, Orange, Pear


IRL my favorite is Cherry, Pear, Peach, Orange, Apple


----------



## tobi! (Sep 15, 2014)

Marlowe said:


> I hate pears. Which is sad because they're my town fruit-- I wasn't very picky when I started my town. Although, come to think of it, maybe that's why I don't like them. I just think they're boring, in their perfect form, or their regular. I much prefer cherries. @.@



They're my town fruit too. I was new to AC so I didn't know what they meant by "town fruit".


----------



## molas (Sep 15, 2014)

Oranges. I hate them in real life and they look awful. I don't like peaches in real life either but at least they look cute.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

All fruits look cute. And they are what they look.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Sep 16, 2014)

I find pears very boring....

peaches and apples have the best perfect fruit for me...


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 16, 2014)

The one I have... PEARS. I hate how the color doesn't contrast at ALL with the trees, but I guess I'd dislike having oranges more. Them perfect oranges are so deformed too LOL


----------



## QoQ (Sep 16, 2014)

Oranges don't even belong as a native fruit IMO (they should have added plums)... My two favorites are perfect pears and perfect apples. The gold pears look so good with the orange fall trees and during the white winter.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 16, 2014)

I think all the fruits are really cute (yes, even those pears) _except_ for the oranges. I guess I just don't really like the color. It's really intensely orange and doesn't look that good with the trees or other plants in my opinion. They work with orange flowers though. But.. I just don't like orange.

I also don't like the look or regular apples (even though I love the perfect ones).

And _why_ do the perfect oranges have a tumor growing off them? They're honestly shaped more like pears with that weird growth -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -



QoQ said:


> *Oranges don't even belong as a native fruit IMO* (they should have added plums)... My two favorites are perfect pears and perfect apples. The gold pears look so good with the orange fall trees and during the white winter.



I agree, they seem out of place with the other native fruits 
But they've been a native fruit in all AC games so it would be a little weird if they changed it now


----------



## QoQ (Sep 16, 2014)

Dewy said:


> I think all the fruits are really cute (yes, even those pears) _except_ for the oranges. I guess I just don't really like the color. It's really intensely orange and doesn't look that good with the trees or other plants in my opinion. They work with orange flowers though. But.. I just don't like orange.
> 
> I also don't like the look or regular apples (even though I love the perfect ones).
> 
> ...



Dang didn't know that. I only played Pop. Growing of all the previous games and only had pears back then... I just think oranges seem like more of a tropical island like fruit compared to the others.


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 16, 2014)

Dewy said:


> And _why_ do the perfect oranges have a tumor growing off them? They're honestly shaped more like pears with that weird growth -.-



Fairly certain the *Perfect Oranges* are in fact, --> *Tangelos* <--
I guess otherwise there will be no visible way to distinguish them? 
A golden orange would be seen as a grapefruit, and there are lemons already as a yellow fruit with a similar shape.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Sep 16, 2014)

My least favorite is oranges, they're just too...  round. Just plain and unappealing to me.

Though they're not favs of mine, I actually like pears quite a lot even though most people seem not to. They look really delicious to me.


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't "hate" any of the fruits though I'm super jealous of people with peaches as their town fruit :c cherries would be my second favourite followed by all other fruits which I feel neutral about.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Sep 16, 2014)

Oranges or pears, but I picked pears because there my town fruit and I don't like them


----------



## Trickilicky (Sep 16, 2014)

I like pears the least because they're disgusting in real life! 
That being said, if I was making a new game and found a great map with pears, I would still take it because I don't really mind what town fruit I have at the end of the day. I'm happy that I have peaches in my town though, perfect peaches look delicious ^_^


----------



## FallinDevast (Sep 16, 2014)

Cherries, I just find them bland - I'd prefer lychee than cherry to be a town fruit


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 16, 2014)

I'd have to say pears are my least favourite, I dislike the way they blend in with the trees. I also dislike the perfect orange shape though.


----------



## hzl (Sep 16, 2014)

pears are my least fav, and guess what.. I've got pears in my town damnit >:-(
I'm trying to plant all the other fruit and the only pear tree's I want are perfect pear trees, so yeaah


----------



## Sawdust (Sep 16, 2014)

I like everything but pears. They look so... sick. Looks like most people hate pears on here.
They can look nice if you're going for a green-only look though.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 16, 2014)

i'm going to throw my pears at all of you. >:T
oranges are actually my least fave. i don't like oranges in real life and perfect oranges have that weird bump on the top???? what is that?????????? wtf is the bump?????????????????


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 16, 2014)

~

Cherries. Gotta love those cherry blossoms in the spring, too.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 16, 2014)

Pears are the worst.


----------



## P.K. (Sep 16, 2014)

Pears since compared to the other fruits, they don't stand out as much against the leaves.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 16, 2014)

cherries look dumb but perfect cherries are a++++++ (my first town fruit in acnl)
i like oranges and peaches the most but i don't like how the perfect fruit looks. pears aren't considered as cute as all the other fruits somehow. i always saw apples as like. the default fruit?? which is why people like them and they seem more classic than the others.


----------



## kingfisherofthesea (Sep 16, 2014)

I agree with the pears. But in almost ALL my AC games my town fruit was cherries. I'm really sick of cherries right now.


----------



## moonchu (Sep 16, 2014)

why so much pear hate D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

captain_katie said:


> why so much pear hate D:



Because they are fruitists, people who are prejudicial against a specific fruit.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 16, 2014)

I say cherries. Almost every town I have had in Animal Crossing, no matter what version, has had cherries. For a while, I thought you could only start with cherries and I thought you would just have to come across the others.


----------



## nekosync (Sep 16, 2014)

I love apples the most, but hate cherries/pears/peaches.


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 16, 2014)

Apples. I'm sorry but apples are boring.


----------



## kitanii (Sep 16, 2014)

I really don't like pears, only because in every game I seemed to end up with them as my native fruit!


----------



## coseacant (Sep 16, 2014)

Pears. Definitely pears. Had them in my very first town in wild world and grew to dislike them.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 16, 2014)

Pears... sorry


----------



## Carole (Sep 16, 2014)

I guess my least favorite is pears, but my absolute favorite is apples. I like to replace all of the native fruit trees with apple trees. Then I have a nice foreign fruit forest to harvest for bells.... all apples, looking so pretty.

If a town has apples as the native fruit, then I can't use them for my foreign fruit forest! So, when looking for a new town, I am not so happy if apples are the native fruit.


----------



## Luxvia (Sep 16, 2014)

Sorry any pear lovers out there but I just find them really dull looking. Most of the other fruit looks really nice and colourful where the pears just blend in with the trees and it's a bit boring.


----------



## mirujing (Sep 16, 2014)

Peaches. they look dumb and I hate them. ;c


----------



## Pirate (Sep 16, 2014)

Pears. Sorry to say, I don't really like pears in real life all that much either.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't like the perfect oranges though, perfect peaches look beautiful though, I have peaches in my main town and cherries in my second town.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

I dislike pears and oranges... But I love cherries o 3 o


----------



## Danielle (Sep 16, 2014)

pears. too much green.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 16, 2014)

Pears

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still I actually like them in certain areas in certain seasons. With my town theme I will sometimes plant them for the winter


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks like cherries are the third most hated fruit 

I understand that most of you don't like pears as town fruit, but it doesn't mean you can keep hating on them. I see they have more than half the votes.


----------



## Crystiesc (Sep 16, 2014)

I like them all, but voted for oranges. I just dislike their perfect fruit.

I loooove pears, second best. Cherries are my favorite.

Apples are ok. 

But I wouldn't be disappointed by any of them as a town fruit.


----------



## kasane (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't really have a least favourite, but I don't favour the peaches I guess...
I have oranges and pears as my native fruit in my two towns. I wouldn't've gone with pears in my second town if it wasn't for the good town layout and starter villagers


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't like peaches because they're upside down, lol.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 17, 2014)

Apples are my favorite. They look like candy apples when perfect. My least favorite is the cherry. That was actually my first town fruit, when I saw how they look perfect I had to reset. They looked like dangling cojones to me,


----------



## CuteKatie (Sep 17, 2014)

My fave fruit is peaches and cherries...


I HATE HATE HATE HATE!!! Oranges!!! Agh!


----------



## oreo (Dec 28, 2014)

I love oranges in game and irl!
I don't like cherries at all. ^^;


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 28, 2014)

I really have a thing against pears :/
But I love apples, peaches and cherries! Apples are a staple tho.
Oranges arent bad I like them too, its literally just pears, I dont even know why, but I knew if I got them I was going to reset XD


----------



## olivetree123 (Dec 28, 2014)

I just don't like oranges' perfect fruit, if they looked less like orange pears I'd probably be a bigger fan


----------



## pocky (Dec 28, 2014)

Wild World was my first Animal Crossing game. I pretty much played it on my own without ever interacting with anyone so I was pretty noob and didn't know anything about the game. I thought that everyone started out with the same map, same villagers, same fruit, etc. So I was happy with my pears and with all of my ugly villagers.

Then one day I found out that there were other fruits and other villagers. And the villagers I didnt mind so much cause the ugly ones I thought were pretty funny, but the fruits... man! That really pissed me off! I wanted cuter fruits, but alas, I had nobody to play online with. And I was too attached to my ugly villagers to reset so I had to live with my pears, hating them more and more each day.


----------



## crossinganimal (Dec 28, 2014)

I like Oranges because perfect ones look like the korean fruit hallabong which I like  Perfect apples look nice too. Like in anime.. Cherries are my least favourite fruits in the game.. I just kind of have a cherry phobia I guess.. after I once threw up upon drinking cherry juice I just can't eat any cherries.. Pears and peaches are ok


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 28, 2014)

Pears are the least popular? No surprise there. ;-;

My ranking of fruit (Best to Worst):
Pears
Peaches
Apples
Oranges
Cherries


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 28, 2014)

milkbae said:


> I love oranges in game and irl!
> I don't like cherries at all. ^^;



Nice job on bumping a 3 month old thread.

I don't know if I posted here, but I just chose cherries since I dislike the look of perfect cherries.


----------



## Geoni (Dec 28, 2014)

Rick Ross is crying.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

my town's native fruit is pear XP
but I have all fruit so it doesn't matter 

I actually voted Orange since in real life Pear is more delicious and more interesting


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 28, 2014)

My personal opinion
1. Apples (Best)
2. Peaches 
3. Cherries
4. Oranges (the perfect fruit version kills it for me ; _ ; the bump)
5. Pears (not the best looking :/)


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 28, 2014)

I think the apples are the best because they just look so pretty o u o  Unfortunately I haven't been lucky with them at all.  Out of all the times I've reset, they've only appeared in the first town I ever had. ; o ;

I honestly don't like the pears because they just look...ugly.  It's really hard to see them against the green trees in the summer time ; n ;  I'm fine with all the other fruits; the peaches are cute, the oranges actually look pretty good, and the cherries look normal. ?･ᴗ･`  The pears just throw me off.



thatawkwardkid said:


> Nice job on bumping a 3 month old thread.



Come on it's not like someone was killed ; n ;


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm kinda surprised that everyone hates pears. I like them.

I picked oranges cuz perfect oranges aren't cute to me


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 28, 2014)

I like all of the town fruits. ;m;
I'll pick pears I guess since they blend into trees and perfect pears are brown.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 28, 2014)

I love apples, oranges, cherries, and peaches! (In-game anyway... I don't like apples or cherries by themselves irl) But pears don't stand out against the trees and grass at all. D:


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Dec 28, 2014)

perfect pears are golden. yeaah. I don't really like oranges, but they taste yummy.


----------



## PinkCrayon (Dec 28, 2014)

I absolutely hate oranges because for some reason they were the only native fruits my friends and I would get
Before one of my friends and I reset our towns we both had oranges as our native fruits
But then there was this other guy who had Animal Crossing who's native fruit was an orange
Then one of my other friends bought it and he also got oranges
At this point, my friends and I were fed up with oranges
But then one of my other friends got Animal Crossing and guess what her native fruit was
Mother ****ing oranges
It's like my friend and I are cursed with oranges
We all reset our towns and nobody has oranges, but I still can't stand oranges


----------



## penguins (Dec 28, 2014)

**** pears lol
it's all about peaches and apples


----------



## Improv (Dec 28, 2014)

pears are disgusting


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 28, 2014)

like some others have said, i don't like how the green pears blend in with the trees D:


----------



## Blueflam3s (Dec 28, 2014)

It's a tie between oranges and pears for me. I can't stand the taste of oranges and the look of in-game pears is just boring. One of the requirements I had starting New Leaf was that my town had to have apples or cherries. Both their perfect versions look the best to me, but I mostly wanted cherries since they were my native fruit in the GC Animal Crossing. I ultimately chose the map I have now because not only did the town have cherries, but also a decent layout where I could seclude my house from everything and my favorite villager, Chief, already living there. Resetting for cherries gave me my dream town. I <3 cherries!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 28, 2014)

Oranges. Apples look nice, Perfect Peaches look nice, Pears are yummy, and Cherry trees look nice.


----------



## Baumren (Dec 28, 2014)

There's no way around it, pears are just fugly. 
Which is a shame, since I actually love 'em irl.



And I like Oranges, because they look good next to lemons. And I've always had the tendency to fill my towns with lemon trees. 

So.... the 2nd least favorite for me would be peaches, but only because I don't really care for pink.

Apples are "just" ok but the perfect version is..... just.... can I say magical? That glow they have looks simply otherworldly. So. Sick.

And cherries are the exact opposite of apples, meaning that the fruit itself is gorgeous (especially when you see 'em in a basket C: ), but the perfect ones are.....meh


----------



## honeymoo (Dec 28, 2014)

Pears aren't cute and they don't taste very good!


----------



## Toraojou (Dec 28, 2014)

I voted Oranges, purely because they mainly just change shape...that "orange inside of an orange" thing always creeped me out as a kid! Like some freaky absorbed twin thing.... D: 

Next would be pears....but I like all the other fruit!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

PEARS. I have had them SO many times in animal crossing. There are ugly and I hate the fruit in real life too.
- oranges are ugly when they are a perfect fruit but meh...


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 28, 2014)

Oranges are my least favorite, but honestly I don't really dislike any of them.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 28, 2014)

i hate peaches


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

Pears.

I don't like Pears, they're pretty much Apples except not good.

But thankfully, I only had them like twice...and those came from the Gamecube version.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 29, 2014)

I love pears :€

I HATE peaches. Fat and pink... Plus they look weird in baskets


----------



## Cudon (Dec 29, 2014)

I dislike peaches, they dont look appealing and they're so... fat. I personally like pears and love the perf pear color. 
I also have grown a dislike for oranges now that I actually have them in my town. Kinda wish I had apples to match my towns color scheme but eh.


----------



## al-tirah (Dec 29, 2014)

Pears! They don't stand out against the trees in summer and spring. 

I also don't like golden peaches. They look like shiny butts on trees!


----------



## Cold~ (Dec 29, 2014)

I think pears shouldn't even exist in the game


----------



## kasane (Dec 29, 2014)

In real life, I love oranges and cherries.

In game, ehhh got pears in my second town. I don't mind, but apples are kind of a nuisance to me


----------



## Tap Dancer (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't hate any of them, but I voted for pears. I just think the other fruits look prettier on the trees.


----------



## otiulle (Dec 29, 2014)

peaches are my least favorite. i like the look of perfect cherries and they would be my preference over my native fruit oranges, but i would take pears as well just cause i like them irl. peaches on the other hand :< not so keen on them


----------



## Loriii (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm not picky with fruits. But if I would rank them from favorite to least, it'll look like this: oranges, apples, cherries, pear, peaches. But I really don't hate them.


----------



## scartwright (Dec 29, 2014)

I hate cherries, they remind me of an ex boyfriend, urgh.
I have pears! Don't really get why they have so much hate, although I agree the perfect version look horrible.


----------



## Athros (Dec 29, 2014)

I like peaches the most, and I don't like oranges.


----------



## Batsu (Dec 29, 2014)

I guess pears are my least favorite, but I don't hate them or anything. Cherries are my favorite because they've been my native fruit in WW, CF, and NL and they grew on me (lol) -- peaches are a close second because delicious butt fruit.


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 29, 2014)

I would have to go with oranges. My favourite town fruits are peaches as they fit in well with my pink town theme.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

pears... yuck. i dont like them irl and they look kinda ugly


----------



## Ursaring (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't like oranges (in game or irl). Apples ftw!


----------



## Noctis (Dec 29, 2014)

pears and oranges.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't hate any fruit o:


----------



## Biskit11 (Dec 29, 2014)

I like all the fruits but if I had to chose one it would be pears.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2014)

pears, my town fruit :^)


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 30, 2014)

If it was listed, Lychee.

Throws me off when I'm walking around, thinking I have perfect cherries!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 30, 2014)

Cherries. They're too red and little and ugh I hate them in real life too, they're disgusting. >~<


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 30, 2014)

I love all fruit. I don't have a preference really. Pears are native in my town and I'm perfectly fine with that (they actually go quite well with my town).

Apples look a little weird, though... (Why do they have brown on the bottom?)


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 30, 2014)

Regular pears are kind of bland, but I think perfect pears are really pretty.


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 30, 2014)

My least favorite fruit are pears. I don't like them in real life either.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 30, 2014)

Pears are boring 
I have cherries and I love the perfect ones


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 30, 2014)

Pears haha. Ironically they're one of the fruits I don't like in real life too.


----------



## Bassy (Dec 31, 2014)

Omg, calling out peaches as worst liked fruit is BLASPHEMY!

To me, pears are visually the least attractive fruit to see; even when perfect. However, my least favorite fruit is cherry because it is one of the few fruits that just doesn't suit my town theme ie useless to me!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 31, 2014)

Why is this a topic? All of the fruits are not my least favorite.

Also, what about the tropical fruits?


----------



## alesha (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh come on!!! Pear+apple+cherries in that order are my favourites


----------



## Geneve (Dec 31, 2014)

Stitched said:


> Why y'all hating on peaches
> I'd rather have golden butt fruit than pears



Same. Shout out to all the pears: I hate you.


----------



## Wander (Jan 1, 2015)

I swear, I always end up with peaches as my main fruit in all of my towns no matter what system I play on.  It's such a boring fruit... and peach is just not exactly my favourite colour.  =P


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 1, 2015)

I would peaches mainly because I don't like the taste of peaches!  They look like butts though I'll give them that


----------

